# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Νέος με καναρίνι μοζαϊκ

## Avdiritis

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

εδώ και κανα δύο μήνες είμαι κάτοχος ενός καναρινιού μοζαϊκ. Προσπαθώ να μάθω όσα περισσότερα γίνεται για τις ανάγκες του για να του προσφέρω μια ευχάρηστη διαμονή και πάνω απο όλα υγειηνή. Από το μαγαζί που το αγόρασα με παρότρινε να πάρω ένα μεγάλο κλουβί (απ' όσα διάβασα καλά έκανε γιατι βοηθάει στο πέταγμα και πέταγμα = υγεία) τελικά αγόρασα μια ζευγαρόστρα μέχρι να φτίαξω το δικό μου κλουβί (γιατι σκοπεύεω να προχωρήσω και σε ζευγάρωμα την ερχόμενη άνοιξη).

Ο πωλητής μου έδωσε πιστεύω όλα τα απαραίτητα, τροφή με διάφορους σπόρους και ένα μείγμα βιταμινών (και για το χρώμα του πουλιού που είναι λευκό με λίγο κόκκινο στα φτερά). Θα ήθελα να μάθω τί αλλο μπορώ να του προσφέρω στη διατροφή του, απο πρασινάδα, φρούτα, ή ότι άλλο χρειάζεται για να περνάει καλά. Επίσης να προσθέσω πως έχει αρκετό καιρό που αλλάζει φτερά, του έχω προσθέσει αυγό 1 φορά την εβδομάδα, αλλά είναι αυτό αρκετό?

Κάθε συμβουλή θα ήταν χρήσιμη.

Σας ευχαρηστώ για το χρόνο σας.

----------


## tonis!

Να του αγορασεις απο πετ σοπ σουπιοκοκαλο μια μπανιερα και να του βαζεις καθημερινα φρουτα και λαχανικα!!!(μηλο,καλαμποκι,μ  αρουλι,μπροκολο,καροτο,μπα  ανα,σπανακι κτλ)!αν θες βαλε και μια φωτο για να καμαρωσουμε και εμεις τον φτεροτο σου φιλο!το πουλακι εχει δαχτυλιδι?αν ναι τι ηλικιας ειναι?επισης θα ηταν καλο να του παρεις παρεα!αν δεν εχουν παρεα πρεπει να εισαι πολυ ωρα μαζι του και αν δεν εισαι βαριεται και πλυτει!  :winky:

----------


## tasrek

Πρώτα απ' όλα καλορίζικο το καναρινάκι σου και περιμένουμε να μας το παρουσιάσεις κάποια στιγμή στην αντίστοιχη θεματική ενότητα.

Συμφωνούμε για το κλουβί

Η τροφή σπόρων είναι αναγκαία αλλά η βιταμίνη που σου έδωσε είναι χύμα ή συσκευασμένη; Οι "βιταμίνες" που πουλάνε τα καταστήματα συνήθως είναι ότι άλλο θες εκτός από βιταμίνη. Καλύτερα να τους βάζεις 2-3 φορές την εβδομάδα φρούτο-λαχανικό παρά την βιταμίνη. 

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείς και αυγοτροφή που θα φτιάχνεις μόνος σου. Εδώ θα δεις μερικές συνταγές
viewforum.php?f=69

Για καλό "βάψιμο" του πτερώματος θα χρειαστείς πρόσθετη χρωστική την οποία χορηγούμε καθημερινά στο πουλί κατά την διάρκεια της πτερόροιας. Ύστερα δεν χρειάζεται με τέτοια συχνότητα διότι το πουλί δεν θα βγάλει άλλα φτερά αλλά και η συνεχής χρήση πρόσθετων σκευασμάτων κουράζει το συκώτι των πουλιών.

Για την πτερόροια θα τα δεις όλα εδώ στο άρθρο του φίλου jk21 
viewtopic.php?f=34&t=2883

Μέσα στις θεματικές ενότητες θα βρεις απαντήσεις για πολλές απορίες που έχεις τώρα και που θα προκύψουν για την διατροφή, την διαμονή, τις προφυλάξεις την αναπαραγωγή και την αντιμετώπιση ασθενειών.  ::

----------


## Avdiritis

Πρώτα να σας ευχαρηστήσω για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας. 

Φίλε toni το καναρίνι έχει δαχτυλίδι αλλά την ηλικία του πώς μπορώ να τη δω, γράφει ημερομηνία γέννησης? Σουπιοκόκκαλο του έβαλα σήμερα, μέχρι τώρα είχα εκείνη τη καρδούλα αλλά φαντάζομαι πως είναι καλύτερο το φυσικό προιόν.

Φίλε tasrek η βιταμίνη ήταν χύμα, για την ακρίβεια  την παρασκεύασε μπροστά μου, ανάμειξε απο 3 διαφορετικα δοχεία και το τελευταίο που ήταν ενα κόκκινο μείγμα μου είπε πως ήταν για το χρώμα.

----------


## Avdiritis

toni κάτι ακόμη, όταν λες παρέα, εννοείς δεύτερο αρσενικό και να μην βλέπονται? ή θυλικιά? δεν θα σταματήσει το κελάηδημα?

----------


## tonis!

θα ελεγα να του παρεις ενα θηλικο και αν δεν θες μωρακια μην βαλεις φωλια!το δαχτυλιδι τι χρωμα ειναι???το χρωμα θα μας βοηθησει να βρουμε την ηλικια του!επισης αν μπορεις να δεις τι γραφει πανω και μας πεις θα βρουμε την χωρα προελευσης του και αλλα!!οι βιταμινες δεν νομιζω πως ειναι τοσο αναγκαιες!αν θες πιο λαμπερο φτερωμα και να τραγουδαει περισσοτερο παρε του πολυβιταμινες και βαζε του για 5 συνεχομενες μερες καθε μηνα!

----------


## panos70

γεια σου φιλε βαγγελη εχω 2-3 χρονια  μωζαικ καλοριζικο το πουλακι σου μεσα στο κλουβι να εχεις και σουπιοκοκαλο και καρδουλα οστε να ξινει το ραμφος του,φρουτα να το βαζεις μια το πολη δυο φορες την εβδομαδα (εγω τα βαζω μια) γιατι μπωρει να παθει διαρεια 2 με3 φορες μπανιερα, καθαριοτητα και να μην το μετακινεις σε πολα μερει,εκτος απο την τροφη τα βαζω σε μια ταιστρα αυγοτροφη cede με προσμιξη καροτινης και καταξανθινης απο 2 μεζουρες στην περιοδο της πτεροροιας,τον ολο τον χρωνο μεσα στην αυγοτροφη παντα ετιμη τις cede βαζω 1 μικρη μεζουρα καταξανθινι μηνα παρα μηνα,και μου ειναι υγιεστατα και κατακοκινα,4 μερες το μηνα θα βαζεις τενιαζιν προλυπτικα και και μετα 5με6 μερες ποληβιταμινουχο,ελπιζω να βοηθεισα λιγο

----------


## tasrek

Βιταμίνη χύμα=σαβούρα. Είχα και εγώ κόκκινα καναρίνια και περίμενα να βαφτούν με αυτήν την βιταμίνη και κατέληξα με καναρίνι πορτοκαλί. Η χύμα βιταμίνη είναι μικρής θρεπτικής αξίας και βοηθά στην πάχυνση των πουλιών (πράγμα το οποίο αποφέυγουμε) παρά στην ενδυνάμωσή τους.

Διάβασε και το παρακάτω θέμα που έχει γενικές αρχές γαι την διατροφή των καναρινιών και ένα άλλο για την διατροφή των καναρινιών κόκκινου παράγοντα όπως το δικό σου.

viewtopic.php?f=34&t=825
viewtopic.php?f=34&t=1092

Να σου τονίσω να μην βάλεις τίποτε στικάκια με σπόρους για το πουλί γιατί και αυτά είναι ένοχα για παχύνσεις πουλιών.

Να θυμάσαι τα εξής:

Σπόρους όσους χρειάζεται το πουλί
Αυγοτροφή την ανάλογη εποχή
Ιχνοστοιχεία+βιταμίνες+μέτ  αλλα
Καθαρό νερό
Μπάνιο
Φρούτα+λαχανικά
Οχι ρεύματα αέρα
και να του βρείτε και μια κοπέλα γαι να της "κλείνει το μάτι"

----------


## Avdiritis

παιδιά σας ευχαρηστώ πολύ για όλες τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που μου δώσατε, τελικά καμιά φορά δεν ξέρεις τί να κάνεις με τον κάθε ένα που πάει και ανοίγει pet shop, πήγα με την προϋπόθεση της δικής του βοήθειας γιατί εγώ είμαι άσχετος, αλλά τελικά θέλει πρώτα ψάξιμο και ενημέρωση και μετά κίνηση για κάποια αγορά.

Σας ευχαρηστώ και πάλι όλους παιδιά

----------


## vagelis76

> *παιδιά σας ευχαρηστώ πολύ για όλες τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες που μου δώσατε, τελικά καμιά φορά δεν ξέρεις τί να κάνεις με τον κάθε ένα που πάει και ανοίγει pet shop, πήγα με την προϋπόθεση της δικής του βοήθειας γιατί εγώ είμαι άσχετος, αλλά τελικά θέλει πρώτα ψάξιμο και ενημέρωση και μετά κίνηση για κάποια αγορά.*
> 
> Σας ευχαρηστώ και πάλι όλους παιδιά


Είναι ότι πιο σωστό άκουσα τις τελευταίες μέρες ,
να το θυμάσαι ,να σου γίνει μάθημα και να το διαδίδεις σε όποιον θέλει να αγοράσει πουλάκι από πετ σοπ.

----------


## Avdiritis

καλά λένε πως αν δεν πάθεις δε θα μάθεις...
τέλος πάντων ας ελπίσουμε πως όλα είναι οκ με το πουλάκι και απο εκεί και πέρα διαβάζοντας και με τις συμβουλές των μελών εδώ εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά.

----------


## tasrek

Που να δεις τι ομορφιές έχουμε κάνει οι υπόλοιποι σε εποχές που δεν υπήρχαν internet και blogs να ανοίγουμε τα στραβά μας. Βασιζόμασταν σε ότι μπορούσε να μας συμβουλέυσει κάποιος "έμπειρος" εκτροφέας ή έμπορος.   ::   ::   ::  
 Διάβασμα και πάλι διάβασμα.

----------


## Avdiritis

Λοιπόν, αύριο πηγαίνω σε άλλο pet shop και παίρνω όλα τα απαραίτητα. Για πείτε μου λίγο τη γνώμη σας, να βάλω και κανάρα απο τώρα μέσα? με το διαχωριστικό της ζευγαρώστρας μου? σκεφτόμουν να το κάνω για το ζευγάρωμα της άνοιξης αλλά αν δεν δημιουργηθεί κάποιο πρόβλημα ή είναι κάλύτερα να το κάνω απο τώρα δε το συζητώ καθόλου.

----------


## vagelis76

Βαγγέλη νομίζω οτι είναι πολύ νωρίς για να βάλεις το μικρό σου στη διαδικασία γνωριμίας με "γυναίκα",γιατί αυτό θα συμβει αν τα βάλεις μαζί σε ζευγαρώστρα.
Άστον λίγο καιρό να "συνέλθει" από το σοκ της αλλαγής φτερών,να δυναμώσει,να χαρείς κι εσύ το τραγούδι του και προχωράς αργότερα.
Αν σκέφτεσαι δε να συνεχίσεις τη ράτσα,θα έχεις το χρόνο να βρείς μια καλή κανάρα.Σε λίγο αρχίζουν και οι εκθέσεις-διαγωνισμοί που θα έχεις την ευκαιρία να δεις πολλά πουλιά και εκτροφείς από κοντά,ωστέ να έχεις ποικιλία επιλογών.
Και στο άλλο πετ που θα πας αύριο κάτι ανάλογο θα συμβεί  ::   ::

----------


## tasrek

Σωστός ο Βαγγέλης, έχεις καναρίνι μιας από της πιο όμορφες ράτσες και καλό θα ήταν να κρατήσεις την γενετική γραμμή. Είναι σαφώς πιο εύκολο να το ζευγαρώσεις με ένα οποιοδήποτε καναρίνι και να βγάλεις παρδαλούς απογόνους αλλά μακράν πιο όμορφο είναι να αποκτήσεις και τα δικά σου μωσαϊκάκια.  ::

----------


## fadom1

γενικά δε συμφωνώ με τον τόνη ως προς την παρέα.. τα καναρίνια είναι πιο μοναχικά από τους παπαγάλους και δε χρειάζονται την προσοχή μας τόσο.
 τα αρσενικά συνήθως είναι μοναχικά ενώ κάνουν παρέα με 8υλικά ουσιαστικά την περίοδο ζευγαρώματος. 

εσύ έχεις επιλέξει ένα πουλί με συγκεκριμένα χαρακτριστηκά και καλό είναι να διαλέξεις μία πολύ σωστή σύντροφο για να μη χάσεις τα χαρακτστκά αυτά. 

καλύτερα μάθε τι ακριβώς χρειάζεσαι και μετά,το αργότερο μέχρι και αρχες νοέμβρη, καλό είναι να έχεις προχωρήσει στην αγορά (αν τελικά θες ζευγαρώματα και τέτοια και όχι απλά ένα όμορφο τραγουδιστή). 

σου λέω να πας από τόσο νωρίς ώστε να πάρεις πουλάκι από αρχικές γένες και να έχεις την ευκαιρία και το χρόνο να κάνεις σωστή προετμασία κλπ.

----------


## Antigoni87

Συμφωνώ όσον αφορά την παρέα! Το παρατήρησα με δικά μου καναρίνια, μακριά κι αγαπημένα είναι, όταν δεν είναι να αναπαραχθούν  ::

----------


## Avdiritis

Καλημέρα, μπρορώ να πω πως πιο πολύ κλείνω στην άποψη του Γιώργου και του Βαγγέλη, ίσως γιατί με συμφέρει περισσότερο. Μου φαίνεται βουνό να έχω 2 καναρίνια και να κάνω όλα αυτά που πρέπει να κάνω για μια σωστή ανατροφή. Βολεύει καλύτερα να πάρω τη θυληκιά αρχές Νοέμβρη, ώστε να μπει σε κάποιο πρόγραμμα ο αρσενικός, να μάθω τις διατροφικές του συνήθειες και μετά να μπει η θυληκιά.

Χώρια που αν δει ο πιτσιρικάς (ο γιός μου) και δεύτερο πουλάκι στο κλουβί θα κάθεται όλη την ώρα στο μπαλκόνι να τους κοιτάει και δε θα έχει μάζεμα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Συμφωνώ! Πριν εννοούσα ότι όσον αφορά την παρέα έχω παρατηρήσει ότι δεν τρελαίνονται κιόλας, εκτός αν είναι να ζευγαρώσουν. Κατά τ' άλλα εγώ είχα τσακωμούς συνέχεια, και μόνο όταν άλλαξα κλουβί στον αρσενικό σταμάτησε η θηλυκιά να του φωνάζει κι άρχισε να τιτιβίζει και πάλι.

Και Νοέμβρη να μην πάρεις θηλυκιά, μπορείς και αργότερα αρκεί να τηρήσεις καραντίνα πριν τα βάλεις μαζί  ::

----------


## Avdiritis

Παιδιά άλλη μια ερώτηση, παίρνοντας τη θυληκιά να πάρω ακόμη ένα κλουβί? μου φαίνεται πως αν την βάλω στη ζευγαρώστρα με το διαχωριστικό στη μέση θα μικρίνει πολύ ο χώρος για το κάθε πουλί...Να πάρω ακόμη ένα και να έχω τη θυληκιά εκεί και κατά την άνοιξη να τους βάλω μαζί?

Εξάλλου αν όλα πάνε καλά και έχω γεννητούρια θα μου χρειαστεί. Να περάσουν 2-3 μήνες με το διαχωριστικό στη μέση μου φαίνεται μεγάλο το διάστημα και ο χώρος τους αρκετά περιορισμένος....

----------


## xXx

μια χαρά είναι ο χώρος στη ζευγαρώστρα για δύο πουλιά, πολλοί αυτή τη ζευγαρώστρα τη χρησιμοποιούν για 2 ζευγάρια, χωρίς να ξέρω επακριβώς τις διαστάσεις της, αλλά τις φαντάζομαι πάνω κάτω...
...αν όμως θέλεις να πάρεις και δεύτερο κλουβάκι πάρε το, μιας και όντως θα το χρειαστείς μετά τις γέννες...
...στην ζευγαρώστρα που έχεις μπορείς φαντάζομαι να αφήσεις τα πουλάκια να βλέπονται και αν πάλι θελήσεις, με ένα επιπλέον διαχωριστικό να μην βλέπονται καν έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## Avdiritis

Οι διαστάσεις είναι 60Χ30Χ40 και όντως είναι έτσι όπως λες, μπαίνει διαχωριστικό στη μέση και έχει 4 ταϊστρες.

----------


## Antigoni87

Εγώ προσωπικά θεωρώ μικρό το κλουβάκι που θα δημιουργηθεί αν βάλεις χώρισμα, δηλ να μείνουν 30 εκατοστά για το καθένα  ::  
Θα έλεγα ότι 35 εκ και πάνω είναι καλά. Πες με υπερβολική, αλλά έχω τα 2 αρσενικά μου σε μια ζευγαρώστρα και τη θηλυκιά μόνη της σε άλλη, χωρίς χωρίσματα! Αν έχεις χώρο, θα πρότεινα 2 κλουβιά, και ζευγαρώστρα χωρίς χώρισμα για την αναπαραγωγή

----------


## Avdiritis

Αντιγόνη και εγώ προς αυτή τη λύση κλείνω περισσότερο και κατά πάσα πιιθανότητα αυτό θα γίνει...

----------


## Avdiritis

Καλησπέρα και πάλι, μάλλον άδικα τον κακολόγισα τον άνθρωπο απο το pet shop, διαβάζοντας ένα άρθρο για την αυγοτροφή είδα πως μοιάζει πολύ με αυτό το σκεύασμα που μου έδωσε ο πωλητής και το ανέφερα ως βιταμίνες...ζητώ συγνώμη για τον όλο σαματά.

προφανώς δεν θα είχε συσκευασμένη και μου την έβαλε σε σακουλάκι, πρόσθεσε και άλλα 2 συστατικά μέσα και για το ένα μου είπε πως ήταν για το χρώμα του καναρινιού (ήταν χρώματος κόκκινο έντονο), σήμερα έβγαλα φωτό και το καναρίνι επομένως πιστεύω μέχρι το βράδυ να καταφέρω να αναρτήσω την φωτό του, θα βάλω και φωτό απο την τροφή και την αυγοτροφή του μήπως γίνω πιο διαφωτιστικός.

Και πάλι συγνώμη για τη παρεξήγηση.

----------

